# soil



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a bag of aquatic soil kicking around so might use that.but when i've used it i found it made the water cloudy and was very easy to stir up (as my corys proved repeatedly.)

what i was wondering what about clay. i have a whole back-garden full of it. could i use it.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

When I use soil (Ace Hardware top soil) in my tanks I only put about a 1/2 inch under about 2-2.5 inch's of quartz gravel(3-5mm in size) or Fluorite When filling tank I use a small dinner plate to break the waters impact on the substrate, the cloudiness clears after a week or so. I have never used clay from my yard, you could try it as a experiment, but fluorite or infield conditioner (baked clay they use for ball diamonds) isn't that expensive & is a known successful substrate.


----------

